# WorldMark Sundance



## riverdees05 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone been to this resort in Whistler and can provide any additional information that is not in the reviews here or RCI?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does anyone know how many floors there are in this resort?


----------



## rhonda (Jan 6, 2015)

Have you checked the info and brochure listed on Worldmark's site?
Links:
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/sd/
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/sd/pdfs/brochure.pdf

Sorry, no news on how many floors/stories.


----------



## LLW (Jan 6, 2015)

Reviews, pictures, and other resort details (e.g. square footage) on wmowners.com:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/SNDCRK

Use the individual ratings instead of the calculated average. There is a glitch on the average.

Exterior picture looks like it's about 3 stories. According to WM:

"_The top floor is ground level due to the resort being on a cliff side, and the first floor is down two flights of stairs.
This resort has no elevators, air conditioning or pool.
First and second floor units may have views obstructed by trees._"

*************************

Reviews and other info on the official WM forum:
http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=4&page=1


----------

